# Any help to identify fish



## liquidzorch (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello. I was givien a cichlid from a mixed tank. They could not tell me the species. Maybe someone here could help. In the photos he does not look that dark. But here, he is a very dark blue, almost black, with a small bit of yellow fins.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Copadichromis borleyi


----------



## liquidzorch (Mar 16, 2015)

Will he change color? Cause all the pictures I see of that species are light blue. This one is almost black. You can hardly see color unless you shine a light in him


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks more like acei to me.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

C. borleyi. It's the yellowfin variety and a female. Will not change color. That's the female color.

Acei have a blunter snout and are more torpedo shaped. Also pretty sure there is an acei in the first photo in the lower right corner. Can't see its face though.

Andy


----------

